# Anyone else a fan of 'real' screamo?



## MFDC12 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been listening to it a lot lately and wanted to know if any other tempers like it too?
Stuff like Saetia, Orchid, I Hate Myself, iwrotehaikusaboutcannibalisminyouryearbook, pg. 99, Raein, Circle Takes the Square, I have Dreams, You and I, jeromes dream, suis la lune, etc? (just to note shit like bmth, asking alexandria and the like are not screamo )
If you've never listened to any of these bands I'd definitely recommend

[yt]zlQhZmy53z0[/yt]
[yt]gto_IYvlYLA[/yt]
[yt]ujkcWVhVRF0[/yt]
[yt]TnNfN5Z9dfk[/yt]
[yt]51llUv0Wat0[/yt]


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Eh...no.  Screamo is the one type of music that I can't stand.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know most of those bands, but I'm a huge fan of Circle Takes the Square. There's just something about them that sets them apart from other screamo bands.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 8, 2011)

No, I can't stand screamo.  I love metalcore, deathcore, and post-hardcore though.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> No, I can't stand screamo.  I love metalcore, deathcore, and post-hardcore though.


Isn't deathcore basically the polar opposite Rock equivalent of Screamo?


----------



## alidsl (Oct 8, 2011)

I love the name "Iwrotehaikusaboutcannabalisminyouryearbook"


----------



## Sylar1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ugh i hate screamo, it hurts my head.


----------



## xist (Oct 8, 2011)

Gospel, Envy, City of Caterpillar, Off Minor and Celeste are all on my MP3 Player.

As for Deathcore being in any way the opposite/equivalent of anything....Not a chance. Straight up screamo generally has the vocalists emphatically screaming their hearts out until their throats are raw to convey the emotion, whilst Deathcore has Junz, breakdowns, often a simpler melody line and often comedy song titles.

 vs 	 (


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 8, 2011)

xist said:


> Gospel, Envy, City of Caterpillar, Off Minor and Celeste are all on my MP3 Player.
> 
> As for Deathcore being in any way the opposite/equivalent of anything....Not a chance. Straight up screamo generally has the vocalists emphatically screaming their hearts out until their throats are raw to convey the emotion, whilst Deathcore has Junz, breakdowns, often a simpler melody line and often comedy song titles.


Well said, also, COC, Off Minor and Envy are awesome. I got the pg.99/City of Caterpillar split vinyl 
Screamo is definitely more raw/emotion than deathcore, deathcore is just... ugh, a lot sounds the same (one could say similar things about some screamo bands, though)


----------



## Forstride (Oct 8, 2011)

machomuu said:


> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> > No, I can't stand screamo.  I love metalcore, deathcore, and post-hardcore though.
> ...


wat.  Deathcore is heavier, and isn't as...Weak.  They aren't THAT different, in terms of genres (Like how pop and hip-hop are often grouped together).

Also, xist, BMTH is a terrible example of deathcore, as they're shit IMO.  Here's a much better deathcore band:



And here's an example of Technical Deathcore, which is basically deathcore with electronic elements (Keyboards, synth, etc.) and a more progressive sound:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0VBaye65sc[/youtube]


----------



## Gahars (Oct 10, 2011)

I cannot stand screamo, "real" or not. I prefer actual music over idiots making gutteral noises into a microphone.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 11, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > TDWP FTW said:
> ...


wow you are hitting the nail on the head. takin the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 11, 2011)

If La Dispute or Touche Amore are "real screamo" then yeah.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6EOL6FsJ94
Otherwise, "real" hardcore is for me.

Carpathian (isolation album), Hundredth, Stick To Your Guns, Counterparts, Terror, are some hardcore bands that actually have a message in each of their songs, and aren't just trying to sound "brutal" for all the little tweens to wet themselves over.

LOL @ Gahars. I agree, but not everything is like that, that's mostly deathcore. I can't stand that shit either. I used to when I was 14 and thought that was the ultimate form of music.


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not a fan, I love some bands who use screaming vocals but not "Real Screamo" as you call it. And how did I know that Bring me a new vocalist would get mentioned .......


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 11, 2011)

Danny600kill said:


> I'm not a fan, I love some bands who use screaming vocals but not "Real Screamo" as you call it. And how did I know that Bring me a new vocalist would get mentioned .......


Also known as Bring Me The Hairspray...


----------

